# t or tt you choose



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

which do u perfer on you inline-6 or V-6 twin or single turbo and why?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

inline 6 with a t66.. its the 666 combo, and its ready for death


----------



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

lmao wow nuff said


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

inline with a single turbo, V with twin turbos... that's the easiest plumbing concerning the exhaut manifolds, downpipes. etc.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

single turbo for either, less lag to deal with and less weight.. thats why a lot of people with supra convert to single turbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tt is only good for sayin "i have *2 * turbos"....in most cases anyways


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

two turbos don't have less lag... you're dividing the exhaust gas that would spin one turbo into two turbos so you have more lag that way, even if you use two smaller turbos...

now two turbos in series... that's another story...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll take two titties over 1 any day


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^lmfao, but it really depends on what two turbos you are talking bout vs which one turbo.. and dependso nthe car


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ^lmfao, but it really depends on what two turbos you are talking bout vs which one turbo.. and dependso nthe car


yeah. an inline car, definatly a single turbo 
if its a a v-6 tho, definatlely twin, one for each header, it WOULD be pretty nasty if someone could design a v-6 that both headers fed exhaust into one turbo, i mean, christ, you could run a HUGE turbo and have virtually no lag.

ill try to take some pictures of my friends 350Z w/ TT kit. he owns Redline Racing in Everett, MA, and since im doing some custom fiberglass for me, he showed me his plans for the car, and i offered my help when he does the install. man, i cant wait, a locally driven twin TD05H turbo'd FairladyZ (JDM conversion) ! (he might get the 4.3L stroker kit too !)

(i need to take pics of that BEAUTIFUL boosted S14 in his garage too, i talked him into doing a blow-through MAF setup )


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

once again, it's not a proven fact taht 1 turbo is more efficient than two...................i've told ya, if you don't know what you're talking about 100% don't talk.

there's a 700whp TWIN turbo skyline in this month's modified mag. It most likely spools faster than an equivalent single setup by 500-1000rpm or more, and still has an extremely strong top end.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

God can you imagine a twin turbo B13 1.6 Liter?- or GA16DETT!
or a twin turbo SE-R?- or SR20DETT!
actually I think they have done an SR20DETT before, saw it in a photo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

twin turbo on a 4cyl isn't really a common thing.............probably because it's easier and cheaper and prolly better to just use 1.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive seen twin turbo civics before


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yea me too.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I want a turbo for each valve. It will be like VTEC, but with turbos! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Back between 1991-1992 Bugatti EB110 supercar had 4 turbochargers!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

And the Bugatti EB110 ran at the 24 Hours of Lemans but I think it ran only a twin turbo configuration.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

How about 8 turbos and an old Chevy?
http://www.lateral-g.net/sandlin/


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Now thats what I call boostaramaaaa!!!! ^_^


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea yea yea...you call it boostarama...i call it---


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Youve seen one Integra Type R youve seen them all.....not that I have anything against them but for me, its just another integra.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^agreed, in not much of an intrega fan, but that is really nice..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I have to disagree with you.. integras look like trash.


----------

